# bess is spayed



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

Well she hasthe cone of shame on and hates it with a passion. She ad it done on monday. She keeps crying but i think its more because she hates the cone and cant get to her belly rather than pain. Back tommorow for chech up. Hope she can have the cone off cos she is very clumsy with it on. She barged passed the baby last night and knocked him over. He cut his head on the corner of the coffee table so things are getting hazerdous ! Her leg has matts in it really bad where she as been shaved too ! . Cant wait till she is all heeled and things go back to normal !


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Kate. Poor Bess, I'm sure she'll be back to normal soon. It's definitely worth trying to stop them licking/nibbling the stickes so the wound heals up nicely ...... but neither of mine wore a cone, I dressed them in baby vests (the ones with poppers). Looks daft but they tolerate them much better than the cone of shame, and it was enough to discourage them from licking.

S x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Bess - so many of the girls have been spayed recently!
Kiki wore her baby vest happily and her wound healed up brilliantly - 12 days on and signed off from vet and back to energetic bunny hunting!


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

What do i do with her tail in a baby vest and if i udo it so she can pee she will never come back in house. I will be chasing her round garden ! She is finding gettin comfy in the cone so lots of crying she lools depressed im back at vets in morning i hope they will take it off for her. Her stitches are internall. Why dont they invent something to cover the cut instead of the cone thing. .


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Kate, 

Molly was spayed yesterday and she has the vest/onesie... I can't say she's overly enamoured with it but I would imagine it to be less restrictive than the cone. I just cut a hole in it for the tail... Does work well. 

I bought an 18-24 month one and although Molly's fairly small at 7kgs, she appears to be long as its a little short I'd say. 

I hope you get on ok with your check up... You're a day ahead of us 

xxx


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

She is 6kg but ill have some old vests at 9-12 months laying around and my son is currently in 12-18 months so ill try both sizes. Thanks x


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

When i put her in the vest she got through the side of it and licked her belly. So i put her in a full sleepsuit ! Cut the arms out and the legs and she is all buttoned up right to the tail. She seems better in herself cos she can get more comfy but she doesnt like it much either. I thonk its getting itchy now and its frutrating her


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad she's happier in her all in one, Mable ended up with a swimming costume thingy on as I couldn't find the right sized vest. At least there shouldn't be anymore accidents x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw little Bess! Lola was spayed on Monday, it's definitely the week for it. I have had a vest on Lola from when we got her home. She doesn't like it much but it's a whole world of difference from the cone of shame, she hated that! The vest is working well, she can't get her wound and she waits for me to do her up again after she's been out in the garden, bless her. Today has been her most down in the dumps, day 2/3 is the worst for humans too, usually after day 3 this start looking up. Keep us posted with Bess, hope she continues to do well. All the best for the check up.


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

Well i cut up a sleepsuit and put it on bess but wen she went to the toilet she peed on it so back with the cone on her neck. Went to the vet this morning for check up. Her tummy is healing nicely but she will have to continue wearing the cone till her next check wich is next friday !!!! Both me and bess are unimpressed with that !


----------

